# Eagles Nest



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

In the words of comic book guy " Worst campground ever!!!!"









This place was a mess. All the buildings were dumps. The arcade had 3 games in it. The laundry room had some 70's style machine's and half were broke. It had NO A/C in their. The bath house's were NASTY. The shower head was at least 10 feet in the air, it had no A/C in it and it was dirty. The toilets had a door about 2 feet from the thing, good for a headache if you hit your head on it. The firewood was too green to burn. The sites were not really marked and they had tent campers in spots where you could park a 40' bus and a bus wedged in a spot that a pop-up would barley fit. Check out the beautifull neighbors I had.
















Yeah, 60's trailer park trailers...yellow and brown with a brush.

Now my cable had to be run over to the yellow one, that was almost 75 feet away. I had to get a splitter and more cable to watch FUZZY TV.

Now check out the sewer system of their full hook-up site.

















Now we all learned how gravity works.....look at the difference between the camper and the pipe. Nice, huh.
Of did I forget to mention it got stopped up and would not work . I even lifted the PVC pipe and it just flushed out one of the other pipes.







I did get black tank out mid week before it failed so I al least finished out the week. I had to dump 40 gallons of grey water behind the yellow trailers shed midweek since the system failed to drain. I even told the office and this is about all I got...







Nice huh.

The playground was the size of a small car and the Pool was.....cloudy, I didnt swim in it.

BUT we did have a good time and spent most of it in OC on the boardwalk. Things like that you just have to let go so you dont ruin your whole trip, we laughed about it and refered to the campground at the Eagles Toilet. But hey, what are you going to do. Live and learn from my mistake, dont go their.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

All I can say is D%$M!!!! Glad for the heads up on this place. Makes Ft Whaley seem like a paradise!

Darlene


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Man, what a dump! I'm sure glad you were able to eke out a good time, however. It's amazing what some people call a "park."

Congrats for being able to laugh about it (albeit it, later).

Mark


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I warned you about that place.................

It hasn't changed in 20 years.

Tim


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yes Tim, YOU WERE RIGHT. I just could not get out of it, everything else was full. Were tough, we made it.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Yikes!!









Sorry, but the sewer system photo had me rolling on the floor!









At least you were able to make lemonade out of lemons









p.s., do you happen to have their phone number? I think I'd like to book a site


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW what a bummer about the CG
Atleast you didn't let it ruin your trip
Thanks for the info

Don


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

boy that campground looks awful.... Good thing you can look back at the adventure and laugh.

Donna


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I had to check out their web page click here. Sounds like a great place if you didn't know better. I was floored when I saw the prices, I would not pay that much for a really great campground. Glad you were able to have a good time in spite of the conditions.

I did a similar thing while traveling through Idaho, had a AAA camping book and found what sounded like a great trailer park but when we got there it was horrible. Well we didn't stay there but drove farther off the beaten path and stayed at a campground on the Snake River. It was a great campground and the best thing was it was free


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> I had to check out their web page click here. Sounds like a great place if you didn't know better. I was floored when I saw the prices, I would not pay that much for a really great campground. Glad you were able to have a good time in spite of the conditions.


Websites can be sooooo misleading...been there, almost did that. We have a campground down here called 'plum nellies'. The pamphlet is awesome, don't know if they have a website. Anyhow, it is close to us so we decided before booking, that we would drive up and check it out. I am so glad we did... Like you, there were permanent trailer trash there- the lake (if you could call it that) was a cesspool, and if there are fish in it, you wouldn't want to eat them-they probably have 3 eyes







On our quick drive-thru, a family who lives there tried to pawn their new kitties (sad indeed) on us - and we had to leave before I saw the kittens







. I am glad you turned that dreadful experience into something to laugh about. Thanks so much for the post


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

What a Bummer! Here is a web site where you may be able to VENT, and warn others of the impending doom







if they are considering that place to camp. Their web site was Sooooooooo Misleading!

Web site is http://www.rvparkreviews.com CLICKY.

Glad you made the Best of a Bad situation. I aspire to be that way some day







My DH want's to know if it will be _before_ or _after_







Freezes over!









*Heidi*


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Looks like something out of National Lampoon.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

I'm thinking that the local Health Dept. might not approve of the waste disposal system for I cant believe those pipes are up to code.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Sorry about ur trip. Anyway we are heading to maryland next week. But the tt is staying home. We got a great price on airfare and grandma has her house in pg county and the condo on the beach. Anything new at ocean city. We will be there for the White Marling open. Normally a great time.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Just had a buddy of mine stay there. Had many of the same comments. He had the office tell him they are building a new one elswhere, but the teenage staff didn't know if the current one would be shut down or not.

Let's hope the new one is better.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We've passed the turnoff to their CG. We will continue to PASS BY.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

battalionchief3
Thanks for the information I was looking for campgrounds near O.C and looked at there web site and it looked nice because I was planning A trip that way in Aug but at the last moment DW said lets take the kids Kings Dominion in Va.Looking at those pictures you posted we are glad we changed our mind.
I hope the one in near Kings Dominion is much better.

Thanks Again 
Willie


----------



## Paul W. (Apr 14, 2007)

What a nightmare! Really sorry to hear about your experience. We were in that area at the same time a bit farther south near Chincoteague. I highly recommend Tall Pines Harbor Campground. Absolutely fabulous sights and facilities right on the Pokamoke Sound across the bridge from Chincoteague and Assateague. Here's to better adventures for you next year.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

BUMMER!!!

We used to always take a ride and check out a campground before booking. We always camped within 2 hours of home and would take a Saturday trip and check out campgrounds. Especially since I always arrived first with the trailer and the DS. If the bathrooms were not to my expectations, we didn't book and I am pretty picky about the bathrroms. Now I bring my own so I don't care about them but the rest needs to be acceptable.

I sure am glad it turned out ok for you.

Linda


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Those pictures are funny. I'm glad that you guys were still able to have a good time. Their web site stated that they will be closing on September 17, 2007 for a "rennovation" (their spelling). Let's hope that their renovations include a bulldozer!!


----------



## AnnieM (Aug 1, 2007)

I have to agree Eagle's Nest should be renamed "Rat's Nest!" I'm sorry you had such a bad experience.

We fell for their website last year on our very first camping trip over the July 4th weekend!

They didn't even have any toilet paper in the bathrooms - you had to take your own in there with you!

Unfortunately, folks will still go to this hole, especially since Frontier Town makes it almost impossible to get a campsite reservation!

I have tried more than ten different times over the last year to make reservations with Frontier Town (which seems like a good place, but we may never find out)! Their telephone line is always busy, and you must submit a credit card with their on-line reservation system, only to be sent an impersonal email - "Sorry, there are no sites available for your requested dates. Try our friends at Fort Whaley."

Has anyone ever stayed at Fort Waley?


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> I had to check out their web page click here. Sounds like a great place if you didn't know better. I was floored when I saw the prices, I would not pay that much for a really great campground. Glad you were able to have a good time in spite of the conditions.
> 
> I did a similar thing while traveling through Idaho, had a AAA camping book and found what sounded like a great trailer park but when we got there it was horrible. Well we didn't stay there but drove farther off the beaten path and stayed at a campground on the Snake River. It was a great campground and the best thing was it was free


I have a strict rule.......

If a CG only displays 2-3 pictures of their area, I look for someplace else to camp. Call me funny (or Sally, whichever you prefer)







but if they don't post enough pics for someone to get a good indication of what their CG looks like, it's probably because the place is a dump.

Glad to hear your trip was nice though...... other than the CG, anyway.

Mike


----------

